# Oscars Day Out in the Snow



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Took Oscar out on Dartmoor the other day, he loved it!! The snow was still very untouched there. 




























Didn't like us making a snowman!!! Kept breaking it!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

looks like he had some good fun.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

Love the snow with dogs ! Peanut even now it is melting still stands infront of me, nose down waiting for me to kick a load in her face !!! Vizslas, don't you just love them !

Regards,

Graham


----------

